# Software Upgrade: 2/10/2006 ->Software Versions (109f, 1031) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

What a cool day... Winter Olympics Start, Today is my birthday... and the 109f software update has been pushed into the data stream.

As Wolfpack found out earlier today: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=523586&postcount=68

The Humax Units (Manufacture code: 500) have a new software version, 109f.
The Philips Units (Manufacture code: 300) have a new software version, 1031. (first seen on 2/14/2006)
They are functionally identical

Here is a list of some of the things addressed in this release..

-) Hard Disk Space Monitor. At times, the hard drive monitor would not accurately reflect the true amount of free space. This led to the possiblity of shows being "cleared" out, when they didn't need to be.

-) Improved logic to detect shows that are available for Series Link options

-) Corrections in the stability of the Trick Play

-) Improved logic for the Series Links (note the word improved.... more on that later)

-) Resetting of the Default record options

-) Overall stability of the box....

The Series Link recording logic has been imporved, but it is not perfect yet. Instead of sitting on this release for a few more weeks, it was decided to push it out now... and follow up with another release in a few weeks to continuely fix the Series Link.

With that said.... I will soon be closing the previous threads on "bugs", and start a new set... to reflect the software change version... this way we can keep a consitant handle on when bugs are fixed, or introduced. (I will do that tomorrow..)

Earl


----------



## DesignDawg

Swiz-eeeeeeeeet.



[EDIT] Downloading....5%....10%....

Oh yes. FINALLY. Thanks for the heads-up, EB. I saw your nonchalant little mention in the other thread. 

Ricky


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> What a cool day... Winter Olympics Start, Today is my birthday... and the 109f software update has been pushed into the data stream.
> 
> As Wolfpack found out earlier today: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=523586&postcount=68
> 
> The Humax Units (Manufacture code: 500) have a new software version, 109f.
> (I don't know if the Philips version has been put in the stream yet, or what it's version number is).
> 
> Here is a list of some of the things addressed in this release..
> 
> -) Hard Disk Space Monitor. At times, the hard drive monitor would not accurately reflect the true amount of free space. This led to the possiblity of shows being "cleared" out, when they didn't need to be.
> 
> -) Improved logic to detect shows that are available for Series Link options
> 
> -) Corrections in the stability of the Trick Play
> 
> -) Improved logic for the Series Links (note the word improved.... more on that later)
> 
> -) Resetting of the Default record options
> 
> -) Overall stability of the box....
> 
> The Series Link recording logic has been imporved, but it is not perfect yet. Instead of sitting on this release for a few more weeks, it was decided to push it out now... and follow up with another release in a few weeks to continuely fix the Series Link.
> 
> With that said.... I will soon be closing the previous threads on "bugs", and start a new set... to reflect the software change version... this way we can keep a consitant handle on when bugs are fixed, or introduced. (I will do that tomorrow..)
> 
> Earl


Hi,

I am new to dbstalk. What a great resource. I am assuming the software upgrade does nothing to address the 30 second skip feature? I have emailed DirecTV concerning the issue just to complain. The more people that complain, the more likely they will resolve the problem.

Happy Birthday by the way.

-Steven


----------



## DesignDawg

sjniedz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to dbstalk. What a great resource. I am assuming the software upgrade does nothing to address the 30 second skip feature? I have emailed DirecTV concerning the issue just to complain. The more people that complain, the more likely they will resolve the problem.
> 
> Happy Birthday by the way.
> 
> -Steven


The problem? It's not a problem. They have (thus far) chosen not to include this feature. You bought it knowing it didn't have this feature. Read up...

[EDIT]OK...It went through the entire download process and rebooted, but it still says 109a!? Argggghhh. Anything special I should know about getting it to go to f?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The 109f does not address the 30s "skip" feature, request...


----------



## sjniedz

It is a problem if the product is not proving the service people are expecting of it. True I knew the feature did not exist, however the original Ultimate TV did not have caller ID either and they later installed it. If enough people complain, they will provide the service.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DesignDawg said:


> The problem? It's not a problem. They have (thus far) chosen not to include this feature. You bought it knowing it didn't have this feature. Read up...
> 
> [EDIT]OK...It went through the entire download process and rebooted, but it still says 109a!? Argggghhh. Anything special I should know about getting it to go to f?


Other then being patient...   
DirecTV software role outs (at least initially) take a few days to make it to all the boxes....


----------



## DesignDawg

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then being patient...
> DirecTV software role outs (at least initially) take a few days to make it to all the boxes....


Patient? What is this patient you speak of? Don't you know I'm the one who visits this site almost ENTIRELY just for the reason of being alerted to an update??  Why else would I be here at midnight? Patience is easy for someone to talk about when they've had 109f for weeks now...:hurah:

Or...uh...I mean. You know. No you haven't. How could you? What was I thinking?:nono: 

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Why else would I be up at midnight, but to tinker with the new software version...

And the fact the wife and son already fell asleep...


----------



## Bobman

Not in my area yet, drats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolffpack

Not in anyone's area yet.

So sorry folks. Just checked in since yesterday and once I read this stuff I had to recheck my notes. R15 arrived with 108f, upgraded to 109a. I knew I had an "f" in there somewhere.

Please forgive!!!!

:kickbutt: Go ahead, I deserve it.

Oh, Earl: :hb:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

-) Corrections in the stability of the Trick Play
What is the Trick play?

Happy B-day Earl.


----------



## grifta67

OK, help me out with this 02468 code. I tried once when 109a came out and couldn't get it to work. I couldn't even get it to download the current version I already had. And now, I've tried again and I still can't. I've looked through the entire codes thread with no help.

I'm going into the setup and hiting "restart" and then doing 02468 on the very first welcome screen that comes up. Sometimes I'll try doing it at every screen that comes up, and still nothing.

So which of the three screens is it done at?
"Hello. Your DIRECTV receiver is starting up."
"Almost there... just a few minutes more."
(Blank screen for a few moments)
D*+ logo and "Aquiring info from the satelite.


----------



## AppliedAggression

It does work, restart the receiver through the setup menu, and when Hello appears, pres 02468 and nothing else. Just wait and it should start downloading. You can't press any other keys at any point besides 02468. 

But... THERE IS NO NEW SOFTWARE IN THE STREAM. Wolffpack made an innocent mistake and it's out of hand now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay well... then maybe I am the only one... 

As I certainly have 109f sitting on my system, and I was told that it was being put into the stream..... Hopefully we will start seeing more this weekend...

If not... I would count myself lucky and see what I can find out on Monday/Tuesday

Earl


----------



## pjo1966

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay well... then maybe I am the only one...
> 
> As I certainly have 109f sitting on my system, and I was told that it was being put into the stream..... Hopefully we will start seeing more this weekend...
> 
> If not... I would count myself lucky and see what I can find out on Monday/Tuesday
> 
> Earl


You're not the only one. I have 109f as well. I forced a download this morning.

Does this mean I can try to set up a Series Link to record a program istead of manual recording?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pjo1966 said:


> You're not the only one. I have 109f as well. I forced a download this morning.
> 
> Does this mean I can try to set up a Series Link to record a program istead of manual recording?


Yes... Series Link has been Improved, not perfected... So report back the results in the Series Link Issue thread...


----------



## cabanaboy1977

cabanaboy1977 said:


> -) Corrections in the stability of the Trick Play
> What is the Trick play?


Does anyone know what Earl was talking about?


----------



## matty8199

Just forced a download, still 109A...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Does anyone know what Earl was talking about?


Sometimes I don't even know what I am talking about.

IIRC.. .Trick play is the feature that if you are on a show in the buffer for a long period of time (have it paused)... when it reaches the end of the 90 minute buffer... It will convert that show to a recorded program, and then continue with the buffer as normal.

Aka... If you forget you paused it, you won't loose it.... I think.

I will have to get re-confirmation of that on Monday.


----------



## jb1957

Just joined. Thrilled to find so many others in the same pickle as me with the R-15. Besides the numberous design flaws, the most important thing RECORDING!!! does not work reliably. I called DTV tech support yesterday...asked for 2nd tier, and got a supervisior, and told them that as long as the "R" in DVR was not working, I should not have to pay for the service. They suggested that they could deactivate the unit until the bugs were fixed. I said, not acceptable, I still need the reciever, even though the recorder does not work. They relented, and gave me a $6 credit for 6 months!!!! WOW! a whole $36 bucks. Does not make me less angry for having missed my episode of Lost this week, but it's a start. Perhaps if everyone made that call, and this started to effect them in the pocketbook, they would hire some damn engineers to figure out how to make this product work!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sometimes I don't even know what I am talking about.
> 
> IIRC.. .Trick play is the feature that if you are on a show in the buffer for a long period of time (have it paused)... when it reaches the end of the 90 minute buffer... It will convert that show to a recorded program, and then continue with the buffer as normal.
> 
> Aka... If you forget you paused it, you won't loose it.... I think.
> 
> I will have to get re-confirmation of that on Monday.


That's cool. Unless forget about for awhile and the HD fills up. But not loosing your show is better . Thanks for the info Earl.


----------



## Wolffpack

Ok, so little 'ole me, who can't tell the difference between an "a" and a "f" makes a mistake in a quick post before heading out Friday night for a few "sodas".

Little 'ole me get's up a tad late this morning, checks the board and finds out that I, who only installed my R15 yesterday, and only got one cuz the installer delivered one, and from time to time likes to take cheap, sarcastic shots at the unit, was one of the first to receive the much awaited new software????

Opps I think, check my notes and the R15 and discovery I, as they say in "The Replacements", "screwed the pooch" and was still on 109a.

Yet 109f is truly being rolled out. This is REALLY strange. I think I'm gonna have to put together some PowerBall numbers based on all this. It's up to $250 Mil tonight.

Since I upgraded from 108f to 109a yesterday, I'll bet I'm last on the list to get 109f. Ah, I'm still going to have fun with the unit. I've already tried out the Sports MIX channel and as I thought, that's a great plus and will be a real value during March Madness. Just not real interested in what's on OLN and SPEED.


----------



## wohlfie

Wolffpack said:


> <snip>
> 
> Opps I think, check my notes and the R15 and discovery I, as they say in "The Replacements", "screwed the pooch" and was still on 109a.
> 
> Yet 109f is truly being rolled out. This is REALLY strange. I think I'm gonna have to put together some PowerBall numbers based on all this. It's up to $250 Mil tonight.
> 
> <snip>


Hey Wolfpack -

I think you should consider posting some of the following:

"My R15 just upgraded to dual-live buffers...."

"My R15 remote is responding Immediately...."

"My R15 just started doing a 30 second skip..."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thunder7

matty8199 said:


> Just forced a download, still 109A...


Just to see I too just forced, and still 109a, will wait patiently (yeah right), for the rollout to come my way. May give it another shot tomorrow night.


----------



## DesignDawg

Not to be argumentative, but I thought "trick play" was just referring to the general "DVR-ish" transport features.... In other words, on any receiver, you can play. But on a DVR, you can "trick play", meaning you can pause, rewind, ffwd, stop, record, etc. "Trick play" as a term has been around for a looooong time with DVRs, and I've never known it to mean anything concerning "converting" paused buffers to recordings. Does the R15 do that?

[EDIT] Yeah, a google search bears this out... Trick play is definitely just transport controls on live TV. TiVo, Inc. even refers to the progress bar as the "trick play banner" or "trick play bar" in some of their publications. Lots of forum and news release posts about all different brands of DVRs (TiVo, MythTV, DishPlayer, etc..) refer to transport controls as "trick play capability".

Ricky


----------



## Wolffpack

wohlfie said:


> Hey Wolfpack -
> 
> I think you should consider posting some of the following:
> 
> "My R15 just upgraded to dual-live buffers...."
> 
> "My R15 remote is responding Immediately...."
> 
> "My R15 just started doing a 30 second skip..."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't care what you say....that's funny. !Devil_lol


----------



## Wolffpack

DesignDawg said:


> Yeah, a google search bears this out... Trick play is definitely just transport controls on live TV. TiVo, Inc. even refers to the progress bar as the "trick play banner" or "trick play bar" in some of their publications. Lots of forum and news release posts about all different brands of DVRs (TiVo, MythTV, DishPlayer, etc..) refer to transport controls as "trick play capability".
> 
> Ricky


Probably patented by Tivo.


----------



## DesignDawg

Wolffpack said:


> Probably patented by Tivo.


Hell, I, MYSELF am patented by TiVo! But it'll never hold up in court.

Ricky


----------



## walters

Wolffpack said:


> Probably patented by Tivo.


No, you _trademark_ a phrase like "Trick Play". Which they did. But it's been abandoned.


----------



## Wolffpack

walters said:


> No, you _trademark_ a phrase like "Trick Play". Which they did. But it's been abandoned.


No ****e, they really trademarked it? I'll tell ya, for a company loosing $$$$ they at least have tried to protect their a$$sets.


----------



## mbrey

wohlfie said:


> Hey Wolfpack -
> 
> I think you should consider posting some of the following:
> 
> "My R15 just upgraded to dual-live buffers...."
> 
> "My R15 remote is responding Immediately...."
> 
> "My R15 just started doing a 30 second skip..."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dudes, that is some funny s**t!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I was mistaken on what Trick Play was... DesignDawg is correct.
Trick Play is anything that has to do with the RW,FF, Jump around functions.

BUT... the description that I listed earlier.. about the Pause Program being recorded... that is a feature of the box...


----------



## hitechluddite

Just forced a download, still 109A...

Ditto And I do have the 500 series unit, does everybody else who said they are still on 109A.

P.S. I just bought mine yesterday, It recorded both my programs set for last night and the FF works fine for comercial skip just press it twice & hit pause then play when the show comes back up.  I had commercial skip on my S-VHS but sometimes it would get out of sync so you had to have the remote handy anyway.
What a bunch of crybabies!


----------



## carl6

Two R15's. Both are still at 109A. Have not tried a forced upgrade.

Carl


----------



## gvaughn

Forced the download and I got 109F!!! The date says 12/21/05 (I guess that's when they issued it and started the beta testing)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Double check to see if that says 109f...

As 12/21/05 was the date of 109a


----------



## pjo1966

gvaughn said:


> Forced the download and I got 109F!!! The date says 12/21/05 (I guess that's when they issued it and started the beta testing)?


Mine said 12.21.05 before it updated. After the update the date didn't change.


----------



## gvaughn

pjo1966 said:


> Mine said 12.21.05 before it updated. After the update the date didn't change.


Hmmm...I didn't check the date before updating...so maybe they just didn't change the date at all.


----------



## jtb50

I am new to the r-15,how do you force a download.Thank you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

See the threads for 02468

That is the only "remote" ability to force an update... BUT... if your system is not part of the current phase of the rollout... it won't matter if you do that code a hundred times....


----------



## jtb50

Earl,
Thanks for the reply,just got it installed last night.


----------



## satelliteguy292006

Exactly when was the 109f software upgrade sent out


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It start to spool out on Friday 2/10/2006
Hence the title of the thread


----------



## DesignDawg

So, does the fact that my R15 got its last software in 2012 mean it's not going to get 109f for another 6 years?  :eek2: :sure: :nono: 

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Probably


----------



## gvaughn

Earl Bonovich said:


> Double check to see if that says 109f...
> 
> As 12/21/05 was the date of 109a


Yes.

Manufacture: 500
Model Number: R15
.
.
.
Past Upgrade: 0x109F, 12/21/2005 1:58a
Future Upgrade: Not scheduled

What date do other 109Fs have?


----------



## gvaughn

Earl Bonovich said:


> See the threads for 02468
> 
> That is the only "remote" ability to force an update... BUT... if your system is not part of the current phase of the rollout... it won't matter if you do that code a hundred times....


Does anyone know what the criteria for roll-outs are? By geographic area (I'm in So. Cal), by serial number, random, by Directv account...? Just curious if there is anything methodical to the roll-out process...


----------



## ISWIZ

gvaughn said:


> Does anyone know what the criteria for roll-outs are? By geographic area (I'm in So. Cal), by serial number, random, by Directv account...? Just curious if there is anything methodical to the roll-out process...


Yes it is methodical. They roll it out until everyone has it

Be patient, good things come to those that wait.

NOTE:

Time to start new thread "WHAT IF I DON'T WANT THE UPDATE?"

this thread is the next logical progression in the update chain.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ISWIZ said:


> NOTE:
> Time to start new thread "WHAT IF I DON'T WANT THE UPDATE?"


As far as I can tell.... nothing you can do about it.
Except cancel service and shut the unit down.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> I was mistaken on what Trick Play was... DesignDawg is correct.
> Trick Play is anything that has to do with the RW,FF, Jump around functions.
> 
> BUT... the description that I listed earlier.. about the Pause Program being recorded... that is a feature of the box...


Was it suppose to have been a feature of the box (that didn't work) or did they just add it in this update?


----------



## gimme5

That was already there, at least it worked for me. I paused during the news one day (for several hours), and later, the R-15 told me that it saved it for me.


----------



## ahrjmr

Hi I just had my new R15 installed on 2/11/06. I notice by looking around there were a lot of bugs that had to be worked out. Is the software I have I my DVR up to date?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Check your version number; Menu->Settings->Setup->Info

500-109f is the latest (but most still have 500-109a)
300-102b is the latest, don't know if the next update for the philips units have made it out out.

(Note: the first 3 digits are your manufacture number)


----------



## ahrjmr

Thanks for the informaton Earl.

Jim


----------



## gvaughn

ISWIZ said:


> Be patient, good things come to those that wait.


Actually...I ALREADY have it...(see above).


----------



## Bobman

So far I see a couple people in CA have it and someone in IL. Anyone in any other areas have 109f yet ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Bobman said:


> So far I see a couple people in CA have it and someone in IL. Anyone in any other areas have 109f yet ?


I'm not that far away from Earl in IL and I haven't gotten it on any of the 3 R15's that i have


----------



## Clint Lamor

I tried an update a little while ago and nothing here in FL yet either. Will try again late tonight to see if I get it.


----------



## ISWIZ

gvaughn said:


> Actually...I ALREADY have it...(see above).


Congrats, very strange they did not change the date though.


----------



## carl6

I do not have it in Seattle yet. Two R15's (500's) and both are at 109A. Have not tried forcing it.

Carl


----------



## Mr. Furious

Looks like I'm not on the list yet. Just did the 02468 code, and it said that it was downloading new software, but it's still reporting 109a. That's a darn dirty trick.


----------



## meyer692

Bobman said:


> So far I see a couple people in CA have it and someone in IL. Anyone in any other areas have 109f yet ?


Dayton, OH 
I got it Saturday after forcing the download


----------



## gvaughn

I had to force the download to get the upgrade as well...


----------



## franco

Tried forcing but still on "A". here in Western new york.


----------



## outbackpaul

Don't have it yet in North Carolina.


----------



## URU70

NO 109-F in NJ :nono2:


----------



## DTivoFan

Bobman said:


> So far I see a couple people in CA have it and someone in IL. Anyone in any other areas have 109f yet ?


I received it Fri evening here in WA after entering the 02468 code.

Mine's been activated since 11/15/05; I wonder if the order of activation has anything to do with the order of upgrade?


----------



## Clint Lamor

Can anyone who has actually received the 9f upgrade tell me if SG-1 is fixed. Monday drives me NUTS with that show. It's on so many times.


----------



## Malibu13

Kanyon71 My box is not at 109f as of yet but , what exact issues are you having with "Stargate SG-1" on Monday's?


----------



## sheepishlion

Kanyon71, I feel your pain, I hate going in and deleting all of the monday night ones, but with the mark and delete feature it isn't too bad.

Donnie, With Stargate SG-1, it is on SciFi three or four hours every monday night and also about once a day the rest of the week, but they are all repepats, and the R15 appearantly doesn't recognize that, because it is always recording them. You have to go into the ToDo List, and remove them from there, or just wait until they record, and mark and delete them. Correct me if I'm wrong Kanyon71.


----------



## Malibu13

sheepishlion, thanks for the clarification.  I am very much aware of this myself, as i perform the same task as well, each week. .......but i thought maybe Kanyon71 had discovered another issue.


----------



## pjo1966

One thing I forgot to mention is that when my R-15 upgraded the software, it deleted a program I had in VOD.


----------



## or270

Just received the update to 109f, in Northern California.

Noticed the blue circle lights were not on, turned on the tv and the update software
was stuck at 0%. Called directv and they had me press the red reset and the then
it downloaded fine. He also told me this update was to fix an issue with some machines not record local channels.

Just got this R15 installed less then 2 weeks ago.


----------



## masterwolfe

Addressing the SG-1 issue, before I got DirecTV and the R15, I had Comcast Cable w/ DCT6412 in Huntsville, AL, and had the exact same issue there. Seems to perhaps be a problem with sci-fi channel not issuing the proper info for the various databases, perhaps?


----------



## aaronwt

No problem with my DirecTV TiVo recording SG1. So it must be interpreting the info correctly.


----------



## Bobman

I forced the download this morning and still nothing.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Donnie Byrd said:


> sheepishlion, thanks for the clarification.  I am very much aware of this myself, as i perform the same task as well, each week. .......but i thought maybe Kanyon71 had discovered another issue.


No sir sheepishlion is very much correct. It's just sort of a pain in the butt because I have to remember to get rid of them before they record or it messes with other recordings I have setup for Monday. I have SG-1 fairly high on my Prioritizer list so it beats out things I actually want recorded. It would have been an issue last night as I forgot to cancel them all and it started recording when I wanted other things to. Luckily though the things I normally record on Monday where reruns.


----------



## Clint Lamor

aaronwt said:


> No problem with my DirecTV TiVo recording SG1. So it must be interpreting the info correctly.


You're not getting a ton of re-runs like on Monday? I get Fridays's show like I want which is the important one but I don't want all the repeats I get.


----------



## jtb50

Anyone else receiving this upgrade.Nothing in Albuquerque.


----------



## dr p

just tried 02468 at 4:30pm est in detroit no update yet


----------



## dutch

Am I the only one with a 300 series using 102b. I would love to hear that they started upgrading these box's too! Through me a bone!


----------



## bslowey

Just tried the update in NJ, still on 109a.


----------



## carl6

Got it overnight last night on my two R15's in Seattle. Came in about 1 am Pacific.

It came automatically, I did not reboot, or do 02468, or take any other action. When I went to bed last night I was on 109A, and when I got up this morning I was on 109F.

Have not yet had a chance to do anything with it to see differences.

Carl


----------



## sheepishlion

Here's the rollout schedule. Starting today, 2/14/06, Pacific time zones get the update, then on 2/21/06 the rest of us get it. I don't know how Earl got the update, unless somebody up there really loves him, but mainly it is those in Pacific times that are supposed to be getting it now.


----------



## gvaughn

sheepishlion said:


> Here's the rollout schedule. Starting today, 2/14/06, Pacific time zones get the update, then on 2/21/06 the rest of us get it. I don't know how Earl got the update, unless somebody up there really loves him, but mainly it is those in Pacific times that are supposed to be getting it now.


It can't be "starting today" since a bunch of us have already gotten it for several days now...but either way...it does seem that it's mostly west coast getting it. Are you a D*TV insider?


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

I received 109f on both my tuners in Arizona this morning at 10:00


----------



## I8>DVR

Still got 109a on 3 units here in MO and my parents R15 is still running 109a still also.

On a different note, anybody that HAS got 109f see any other new things in it?? Like the RF remote port working yet??? My parents really want to get an RF remote working for their setup. They keep bugging me as I am their "goto tech guy" :lol:


----------



## gvaughn

I8>DVR said:


> Still got 109a on 3 units here in MO and my parents R15 is still running 109a still also.
> 
> On a different note, anybody that HAS got 109f see any other new things in it?? Like the RF remote port working yet??? My parents really want to get an RF remote working for their setup. They keep bugging me as I am their "goto tech guy" :lol:


Sorry can't say that I've really seen much different, though to be honest...I really haven't put it to the test. I haven't really tried entering new "to do" items or anything of that nature...but one of the shows I record that records multiple dates/times...still seems to be having the same problem of not recording "first runs" only.


----------



## tcs_dtv

I got 109F at 1:01am this morning here in California. Having been very frustrated with the "transport controls" (FF, Play, etc.), I think it is somewhat improved with a little more control and quicker return to sound, etc. Not yet to the level of the R10, but it's getting better. I just hope they don't stop improving it.


----------



## sheepishlion

gvaughn said:


> Are you a D*TV insider?


I just started working at the call center here in town, and this is the information that us CSR's have been told. Some poeple got it early, I guess. This is the roll out schedule we have been given. As with everything else there are some exceptions., and I don't know what they are.


----------



## masterwolfe

Thanks for the info, sheepish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I8>DVR said:


> Still got 109a on 3 units here in MO and my parents R15 is still running 109a still also.
> 
> On a different note, anybody that HAS got 109f see any other new things in it?? Like the RF remote port working yet??? My parents really want to get an RF remote working for their setup. They keep bugging me as I am their "goto tech guy" :lol:


See the first post in the thread for the "listed" items that where included.

109f was a maintance release... no new functionality.

So the RF has not been added...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sheepishlion said:


> Here's the rollout schedule. Starting today, 2/14/06, Pacific time zones get the update, then on 2/21/06 the rest of us get it. I don't know how Earl got the update, unless somebody up there really loves him, but mainly it is those in Pacific times that are supposed to be getting it now.


Welcome to club Sleepishlion....

All I can say... is that there are some "lists" I don't mind being a part of...

Thanks for the details on the rollout... and it is good to hear that the CSRs are being kept up to speed on things.. (Seriously, that isn't a jab.... this time...  )


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There is a report:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52910

That a unit updated to version 120...
I am waiting to see what Manufacture code that particular user has.
If it is 300.... then I will try to confirm that 300-120 is the same as 500-109f


----------



## gvaughn

sheepishlion said:


> I just started working at the call center here in town, and this is the information that us CSR's have been told. Some poeple got it early, I guess. This is the roll out schedule we have been given. As with everything else there are some exceptions., and I don't know what they are.


Cool. It's always good to get info from the inside rather than just going by "rumor" all the time. At least we can hear what's "official" (at least on the inside). Welcome to the forums.


----------



## I8>DVR

Earl Bonovich said:


> See the first post in the thread for the "listed" items that where included.
> 
> 109f was a maintance release... no new functionality.
> 
> So the RF has not been added...


Yeah I had read your first post... of course!!!  I just thought people might have found some hidden gems in the new code that wasnt listed!!! :lol:


----------



## ahrjmr

Earl Bonovich said:


> Check your version number; Menu->Settings->Setup->Info
> 
> 500-109f is the latest (but most still have 500-109a)
> 300-102b is the latest, don't know if the next update for the philips units have made it out out.
> 
> (Note: the first 3 digits are your manufacture number)


Earl,
I initiated a software upgrade using the reset and the 02468 code. The same version of the software downloaded again. It had 500-109a and it download version 109a.

Is there a way to have it download version 109f?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Mavrick

From what I have heard no that you just have to wait until it is deployed to you. I talked to a CSR supervisor about a month back and he told me they deployed the upgrades based on geographic location. Maybe Earl can check with his source and see if this is true.


----------



## dhsetter

I'm in California and I got the upgrade yesterday morning.

The one thing that I tried that was bugging me was to watch a recording and then go back to live TV. There was no recording buffer. I was hoping that this would be fixed. I looked through much of the old thread and all of this one. Is this a bug? I know the work around is to record before going to watch a recording, but that's kind of a hassle. It seems to me there should always be a bufffer until you change channels.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

dhsetter said:


> I'm in California and I got the upgrade yesterday morning.
> 
> The one thing that I tried that was bugging me was to watch a recording and then go back to live TV. There was no recording buffer. I was hoping that this would be fixed. I looked through much of the old thread and all of this one. Is this a bug? I know the work around is to record before going to watch a recording, but that's kind of a hassle. It seems to me there should always be a bufffer until you change channels.


Yeah, Earl said they are working on that. My biggest problem with losing the buffer is going to hit list and hitting active. Even after 3 months of using the remote I still hit it. The active button is in the dumbest place that I can think of. It should be way out of the way by it's self.


----------



## robsshadow

dhsetter said:


> I'm in California and I got the upgrade yesterday morning.
> 
> The one thing that I tried that was bugging me was to watch a recording and then go back to live TV. There was no recording buffer. I was hoping that this would be fixed. I looked through much of the old thread and all of this one. Is this a bug? I know the work around is to record before going to watch a recording, but that's kind of a hassle. It seems to me there should always be a bufffer until you change channels.


I Agree losing the buffer is my biggest complaint. I was hoping it would get fixed with this update.


----------



## Clint Lamor

robsshadow said:


> I Agree losing the buffer is my biggest complaint. I was hoping it would get fixed with this update.


Ig thats your biggest complaint you must not record any shows with a Series Link. :lol:


----------



## ahrjmr

How will I know when I get the upgrade? Does the system reset itself or is there a message alerting me?

Thanks.


----------



## fredo

Did they change the color of the record light again with this update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The recording light is still amber.

The system will reboot it self, but you don't get message that you have been upgraded.

You can check your system software version:
Menu->Settings->Info


----------



## Clint Lamor

Earl Bonovich said:


> The recording light is still amber.
> 
> The system will reboot it self, but you don't get message that you have been upgraded.
> 
> You can check your system software version:
> Menu->Settings->Info


Or if you have a custom channel guide setup you will also notice it has set itself back to the default.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Just confirmation:
The Philips update is also in the stream, 1031 is the version number.
It is functionally identical to the 109f for the Humax boxes...

So official: current versions:
500-109f
300-1031


----------



## carl6

The way the buffer works, whether or not dual buffers are added, 30 second skip, and similar functions, are design issues as opposed to "bugs". In other words, the buffer is working the way it was designed to work, therefore it will not be "fixed".

We are all hoping that many of these design differences from previous Tivo based dvr's are corrected - i.e., that they change their design and (1) make the buffer stay regardless of what else you do, (2) add a second buffer, (3) put in some kind of timed forward skip function, etc. But any of those actions would be a design change as opposed to a bug fix, and if they happen it will be in a future software release intended for that purpose.

Carl


----------



## gvaughn

Kanyon71 said:


> Can anyone who has actually received the 9f upgrade tell me if SG-1 is fixed. Monday drives me NUTS with that show. It's on so many times.


Kanyon71,

FYI...I didn't check the SG-1, since I don't watch that, but another recording I have that has a similar problem is STILL having that problem. It's probably safe to say SG-1 is still going to have the same problem with this latest release.


----------



## Stuggernaut

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a report:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52910
> 
> That a unit updated to version 120...
> I am waiting to see what Manufacture code that particular user has.
> If it is 300.... then I will try to confirm that 300-120 is the same as 500-109f


Sorry if my post caused confusion....hehe

I was sitting there when it was downloading and it clearly said 120.

Now when I look it says 109f 

Odd!!

Must show a different number for download item maybe? Cuz I was watching it live?


----------



## Halo

I'm pretty sure the 02468 code doesn't force a download, but instead just forces a new install. If you don't have the new download yet it will only re-install the old firmware again.

One exeption: I received the 109f firmware but when it was installing it locked up at 90%. After about 10 minutes the R15 rebooted and the numbers in the upper left of the install screen started changing rapidly while the progress meter hung at 0%. When the download was complete (the upper left numbers stopped changing) the install meter started at 1% and completed to 100%.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Halo said:


> I'm pretty sure the 02468 code doesn't force a download, but instead just forces a new install. If you don't have the new download yet it will only re-install the old firmware again.
> 
> One exeption: I received the 109f firmware but when it was installing it locked up at 90%. After about 10 minutes the R15 rebooted and the numbers in the upper left of the install screen started changing rapidly while the progress meter hung at 0%. When the download was complete (the upper left numbers stopped changing) the install meter started at 1% and completed to 100%.


Sounds fairly reasonable, I noticed when I did the 02468 that the numbers on the upper rights said 109a and I didn't get an update. I was sort of wondering if that line is telling you what version is being installed on the machine. Would be nice if we actually knew hw the update system worked. Earl?


----------



## Bobman

Halo said:


> I'm pretty sure the 02468 code doesn't force a download


It does force a new download and it spends time showing you what its downloading, then it shows it being installed. You need to watch the numbers at the top left corner of the screen.


----------



## carl6

It is going to download whatever software version happens to currently be in the data stream.

Based on the fact that different places are getting the download at different times, it appears that either D* is sending it out on spot beams instead of national beams, OR, there is an access card authorization code imbedded so that a given receiver or series of receivers will or will not accept that stream, or maybe both.

So, if you force a download, and either it isn't in your data stream, or your receiver isn't authorized to get it, then it downloads the version that is available or authorized.

Carl


----------



## viper414

carl6 said:


> It is going to download whatever software version happens to currently be in the data stream.
> 
> Based on the fact that different places are getting the download at different times, it appears that either D* is sending it out on spot beams instead of national beams, OR, there is an access card authorization code imbedded so that a given receiver or series of receivers will or will not accept that stream, or maybe both.
> 
> So, if you force a download, and either it isn't in your data stream, or your receiver isn't authorized to get it, then it downloads the version that is available or authorized.
> 
> Carl


I'm just currious, is anyone on this board an employee of D*, does D* monitor this board for suggestions and questions about their product, or is this all users? And if it is all users, where is all the "official" D* information coming from?

Viper


----------



## Earl Bonovich

viper414 said:


> I'm just currious, is anyone on this board an employee of D*, does D* monitor this board for suggestions and questions about their product, or is this all users? And if it is all users, where is all the "official" D* information coming from?
> 
> Viper


Yes, there are some DirecTV employees that are members of this board.
There has been on CSR that posted a couple days ago.

I can assure you there are other DTV employees that are monitoring and reading this board, multiple times a day.

I am *NOT* on DirecTV's payroll (even though people accuse me of that)... And I have a good releationship with a not so low level person involved with the R15 project. That is where I get my questions answered, and where most of my "intel" comes from.

As always... unless you see on DirecTV.Com (excluding forums.directv.com) everything is rumor.... Some of it may dead on accurate... some may not.

This is after a public forum board.


----------



## jaguar325

I tried the forced update.. it said it found new software and took 10 mins to load it.. then when I checked system status, it shows 109A still, with a "past update" date of 7/21/2012.. just another bug I guess.

Assuming the above means I have not yet been upgraded to 109F, I will remain hopeful that it makes its way to Minneapolis sometime soon. The issue with recording every show (new and reruns) in a series is my biggest problem with the R15 and why I am so interested in any improvement.

In addition, I was wondering if the folks who have already gotten 109F have seen the improvement in series logic without having to take any further action? The reason I ask is that, thinking ahead, I wonder if the system will be smart enough to remove bogus episodes (reruns) on its own, or if it's going to have a clear out so many days/weeks that are already in the to-do list before it starts focusing only on new runs. This would be a huge help to me because I am spending way too much time deleting the same reruns over-and-over. To add insult to injury this problem also has my R15 constantly telling me it needs to switch to record one of these reruns when I am watching live TV (because it has so many of them in the to-do list). And, unless I know the precise date/time of when the new runs come on, I am never sure whether to tell it to forget about it or switch to the other channel. Any thoughts/expereinces to share?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Right now the 109f update is "slightly" better with the re-runs and first-runs

But it is far from perfect.


----------



## gvaughn

Kanyon71 said:


> Sounds fairly reasonable, I noticed when I did the 02468 that the numbers on the upper rights said 109a and I didn't get an update. I was sort of wondering if that line is telling you what version is being installed on the machine. Would be nice if we actually knew hw the update system worked. Earl?


I don't really know what it's telling you when it's downloading and installing. When I did the 02468, it showed the *109A* on the right and there were some numbers on the left that kept getting higher. When my system restarted...it was *109F*. So I'm not sure the number on the right is what's being downloaded, it may be what's currently on your system already.


----------



## gvaughn

jaguar325 said:


> I tried the forced update.. it said it found new software and took 10 mins to load it.. then when I checked system status, it shows 109A still, with a "past update" date of 7/21/2012.. just another bug I guess.
> 
> Assuming the above means I have not yet been upgraded to 109F, I will remain hopeful that it makes its way to Minneapolis sometime soon. The issue with recording every show (new and reruns) in a series is my biggest problem with the R15 and why I am so interested in any improvement.
> 
> In addition, I was wondering if the folks who have already gotten 109F have seen the improvement in series logic without having to take any further action? The reason I ask is that, thinking ahead, I wonder if the system will be smart enough to remove bogus episodes (reruns) on its own, or if it's going to have a clear out so many days/weeks that are already in the to-do list before it starts focusing only on new runs. This would be a huge help to me because I am spending way too much time deleting the same reruns over-and-over. To add insult to injury this problem also has my R15 constantly telling me it needs to switch to record one of these reruns when I am watching live TV (because it has so many of them in the to-do list). And, unless I know the precise date/time of when the new runs come on, I am never sure whether to tell it to forget about it or switch to the other channel. Any thoughts/expereinces to share?


It has not (so far) been any better for a show I have had a problem with...but it could be, as you mentioned, that many episodes were already in the to do list...so it might take me a week or two to notice differences. In case anyone's curious...the BIG problem show I have is MTVs Real World/Road Rules Challenge - Gauntlet 2. They play tons of reruns of this show and many (but not all) get recorded as well as the new episode.


----------



## ISWIZ

RR challenge does fine on mine now and I am at 109A. That's one I never had trouble with.


----------



## jsmith44

gvaughn said:


> Kanyon71,
> 
> FYI...I didn't check the SG-1, since I don't watch that, but another recording I have that has a similar problem is STILL having that problem. It's probably safe to say SG-1 is still going to have the same problem with this latest release.


I got the 109f ugrade two days ago and I can confirm the SG-1 problem is still there. On Monday the whole mini marathon is being recorded, also all the other repeats shown on the other days aswell. Here we go again. 

Johnnie


----------



## Clint Lamor

jsmith44 said:


> I got the 109f ugrade two days ago and I can confirm the SG-1 problem is still there. On Monday the whole mini marathon is being recorded, also all the other repeats shown on the other days aswell. Here we go again.
> 
> Johnnie


Well crap, thats the one that bothers me the most seeing as you get what 10 + a week? Earl can you contact your contact and ask them to try and fix SG-1


----------



## Bobman

Has anyone seen any "REAL" improvements since getting the 109F upgrade ? I dont have it and am just curious.

I have yet to see anyone come out with a "Hey this 109F update fixed xxxxxxx" or "this or that is now better" or even say anything positive about it.

Whats the story ???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The menu's are "peppier"... navigation control is quicker...

I have not had it freeze or crash on me...

I have maxed it out at 50 scheduled recordings at it keeps chugging along.

Remember 109f was primarily a bug/stability maintenance release... you are going to "see" very few differences... but hopefull you won't have to "feel" the reset button as much.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Kanyon71 said:


> Well crap, thats the one that bothers me the most seeing as you get what 10 + a week? Earl can you contact your contact and ask them to try and fix SG-1


I will ...


----------



## ISWIZ

Again I'm wondering if the Guide Data stream fix and the Update fix may not both be loaded together and the possibility that the Update must be installed on all users boxes prior to sending the new "improved" Guide Data stream is sent otherwise more problems would appear?

Just a theoretical question.


----------



## gvaughn

ISWIZ said:


> RR challenge does fine on mine now and I am at 109A. That's one I never had trouble with.


Hmmm...interesting. You have it set up as a "season pass" type record (whatever it's called on the R15) as opposed to a manual record? What are the options you selected? I have it set for first run only, keep all, and it records the new show Mondays at 7PM (PST) as well as the older shows leading up to the new ep on Mondays and repeats on other days of the weeks as well...Wednesdays, Sundays, etc...

Maybe I should delete the pass and try to set up a new one again. I've heard sometimes that helps... or maybe there's a sinlge setting that's different between our two setups that makes all the difference? It's VERY frustrating as the others with the SG-1 problem (and other shows) can attest to.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> The menu's are "peppier"... navigation control is quicker...
> 
> I have not had it freeze or crash on me...
> 
> I have maxed it out at 50 scheduled recordings at it keeps chugging along.
> 
> Remember 109f was primarily a bug/stability maintenance release... you are going to "see" very few differences... but hopefull you won't have to "feel" the reset button as much.


I just know that I haven't gotten the update yet, but as soon as the update came out my 2 main R15's have locked up every night and I've had to hit the reset button. Hope that the update fixes the crashing/freeze for me too  .


----------



## Mavrick

I have noticed that mine seems to be abit less responsive since the updates have started to be deployed. I havent gotten my update as of yet I hope I do soon!


----------



## chrishiatt1973

this thing has over 100n bugs, and why dont the dipweeds at directv fix the limatition of 50 max series links, i have talkewd to an engineer, and that damn limit is what is helping fould up alot of series link problems

DIRECTV, GET WITH IT, AND MAKE THIS THING BETTER NOW, OR WHEN VERIZON/SIMILAR IS AVAILABLE NEAR MORE PEOPLE,


----------



## ISWIZ

gvaughn said:


> Hmmm...interesting. You have it set up as a "season pass" type record (whatever it's called on the R15) as opposed to a manual record? What are the options you selected? I have it set for first run only, keep all, and it records the new show Mondays at 7PM (PST) as well as the older shows leading up to the new ep on Mondays and repeats on other days of the weeks as well...Wednesdays, Sundays, etc...
> 
> Maybe I should delete the pass and try to set up a new one again. I've heard sometimes that helps... or maybe there's a sinlge setting that's different between our two setups that makes all the difference? It's VERY frustrating as the others with the SG-1 problem (and other shows) can attest to.


Mine is the same, the biggest difference is that I usually (and think I did for RR) go to GUIDE and ((R)) the programs VS. SEARCH and set a SL. While it should be the same, the GUIDE method has seemed to work better for me.


----------



## Mavrick

ISWIZ said:


> Mine is the same, the biggest difference is that I usually (and think I did for RR) go to GUIDE and ((R)) the programs VS. SEARCH and set a SL. While it should be the same, the GUIDE method has seemed to work better for me.


I always set my SL from the guide instead of in Search for it does seem to just work better and abit more reliable.


----------



## ISWIZ

chrishiatt1973 said:


> this thing has over 100n bugs, and why dont the dipweeds at directv fix the limatition of 50 max series links, i have talkewd to an engineer, and that damn limit is what is helping fould up alot of series link problems
> 
> DIRECTV, GET WITH IT, AND MAKE THIS THING BETTER NOW, OR WHEN VERIZON/SIMILAR IS AVAILABLE NEAR MORE PEOPLE, YOU CAN STICK THE HEAD WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE


The following was "clipped" from the TIVO forum as an example that DTV has not cornered the market on DVR problems:

" I just began experiencing the partial recording problem with my Tivo Series two DVR. The problem materialized approximately one week ago (Feb 6, 06). 
The problem only seems to be with any programs that are on my Season Pass. Several shows end between 4 and 6 minutes prior to the scheduled program actually ending.

I have been reading the forums and have concluded that this is NOT a problem with the DVR itself nor a problem with drop outs /loss of signal. Nor do I believe that there is an overlapping problem causing shows to not record at all. The common point of failure must be within the 7.2 version of the Tivo software. My problem did not seem to appear until after the upgrade. "


----------



## DesignDawg

chrishiatt1973 said:


> this thing has over 100n bugs, and why dont the dipweeds at directv fix the limatition of 50 max series links, i have talkewd to an engineer, and that damn limit is what is helping fould up alot of series link problems
> 
> DIRECTV, GET WITH IT, AND MAKE THIS THING BETTER NOW, OR WHEN VERIZON/SIMILAR IS AVAILABLE NEAR MORE PEOPLE, YOU CAN STICK THE HEAD WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE


Oh. Boy. Chrishiatt.. He's back.  :nono2:


----------



## Clint Lamor

DesignDawg said:


> Oh. Boy. Chrishiatt.. He's back.  :nono2:


OH JOY for all of us. :lol:


----------



## gvaughn

ISWIZ said:


> Mine is the same, the biggest difference is that I usually (and think I did for RR) go to GUIDE and ((R)) the programs VS. SEARCH and set a SL. While it should be the same, the GUIDE method has seemed to work better for me.


I'm pretty sure I did it from the guide as well. When I know when a show is scheduled, what channel, date, time, etc...I always find it easier to do it that way...


----------



## ISWIZ

DesignDawg said:


> Oh. Boy. Chrishiatt.. He's back.  :nono2:


Gee, all I see is:

This message is hidden because chrishiatt1973 is on your ignore list. :hurah:


----------



## DesignDawg

ISWIZ said:


> Gee, all I see is:
> 
> This message is hidden because chrishiatt1973 is on your ignore list. :hurah:


LOL. I must not have been signed on.


----------



## wohlfie

ISWIZ said:


> Gee, all I see is:
> 
> This message is hidden because chrishiatt1973 is on your ignore list. :hurah:


For the benefit of us relative newcomers, how does one do this?

As soon as I saw the screen name I had visions of the same 4 page list of complaints being posted every day or so with one or two additions.

PLEASE....for the love of god, how do you "ignore" somebody?


----------



## DesignDawg

wohlfie said:


> For the benefit of us relative newcomers, how does one do this?
> 
> As soon as I saw the screen name I had visions of the same 4 page list of complaints being posted every day or so with one or two additions.
> 
> PLEASE....for the love of god, how do you "ignore" somebody?


Click here to ignore him.

Ricky


----------



## DJPellegrino

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now the 109f update is "slightly" better with the re-runs and first-runs
> 
> But it is far from perfect.


description for a maintenance release...don't you think?
"slightly" better does not give much hope in DTV fixing problems...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not really...

What are you expecting... every bug and every button push to be corrected in one release?

Why don't we just hold off the release for multiple months so everything can be fixed at once... 

I would rather get incrmental releases in short time frames...

But as for the First Run / Re-Run issues... There are so many factors with that.
Garbage In... Garbage Out... Until I have access to the exact same guide data feed... I am going on the notion that that guide data is not the best in the world.

In fact... Look how the TiVo does... they rely on the First Air Date... If that piece of data is incorrect... boom... Even the beloved TiVo ... has problems.
Only reason why TiVo does it better right now, is that it has 5 years or so, to refine it processes and put in enough hooks to account for the bad data...

So unless DirecTV copies TiVo's hooks, which they can't do... they have to develop their own ways to deal with the guide data. 

I have plenty of faith that DirecTV will be able to correct the problems.


----------



## DJPellegrino

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really...
> 
> What are you expecting... every bug and every button push to be corrected in one release?
> 
> Why don't we just hold off the release for multiple months so everything can be fixed at once...
> 
> I would rather get incrmental releases in short time frames...
> 
> But as for the First Run / Re-Run issues... There are so many factors with that.
> Garbage In... Garbage Out... Until I have access to the exact same guide data feed... I am going on the notion that that guide data is not the best in the world.
> 
> In fact... Look how the TiVo does... they rely on the First Air Date... If that piece of data is incorrect... boom... Even the beloved TiVo ... has problems.
> Only reason why TiVo does it better right now, is that it has 5 years or so, to refine it processes and put in enough hooks to account for the bad data...
> 
> So unless DirecTV copies TiVo's hooks, which they can't do... they have to develop their own ways to deal with the guide data.
> 
> I have plenty of faith that DirecTV will be able to correct the problems.


No, I'm not expecting every bug to be fixed...Maintenance releases are for fixing issues starting with some of the biggest. The series recording appears to be a very big issue...and if DTV is monitoring...or has knowledge of this issue...and it has been reported, posted and acknowledged since day 1...then you would think that it would be one of the 1st fixes they worked on and got right. As a maintenance release, I have no expectation of new features or design review or enhancements, just fixes.


----------



## RAD

Earl Bonovich said:


> Until I have access to the exact same guide data feed... I am going on the notion that that guide data is not the best in the world.


I'm not so sure that it's a guide problem. On the series links that I have set up for new showings only when I look at the to do list for one of those shows on the very bottom of the screen it says it will record all showings, not just first runs, and that's what it does, record all showings. I'm using Stargate SG1 for this example.


----------



## ajseagles3

Yikes. Where do I start?

I can't get the software upgrade yet, even if I "force" it with 02468 at restart. I was hoping it would help.

It's a good thing my H20 is an excellent piece of hardware, because the R15 is a steaming pile of junk. The controls freeze up, take over 30 seconds to respond, etc. It's truly awful.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really...
> 
> What are you expecting... every bug and every button push to be corrected in one release?
> 
> Why don't we just hold off the release for multiple months so everything can be fixed at once...
> 
> I would rather get incrmental releases in short time frames...
> 
> But as for the First Run / Re-Run issues... There are so many factors with that.
> Garbage In... Garbage Out... Until I have access to the exact same guide data feed... I am going on the notion that that guide data is not the best in the world.
> 
> In fact... Look how the TiVo does... they rely on the First Air Date... If that piece of data is incorrect... boom... Even the beloved TiVo ... has problems.
> Only reason why TiVo does it better right now, is that it has 5 years or so, to refine it processes and put in enough hooks to account for the bad data...
> 
> So unless DirecTV copies TiVo's hooks, which they can't do... they have to develop their own ways to deal with the guide data.
> 
> I have plenty of faith that DirecTV will be able to correct the problems.


On top of that TiVo massages the guide data once they get it. So if they find mistakes those are mostly corrected and they add information. I know someone at one time stated on the other forum what all was done to it.


----------



## Wolffpack

Kanyon71 said:


> On top of that TiVo massages the guide data once they get it. So if they find mistakes those are mostly corrected and they add information. I know someone at one time stated on the other forum what all was done to it.


Oh, so Tivo gets the data, makes corrections to it and it works.

So why ta heck, with all the complaints about this one item can't DTV dedicate a couple of staff members to do the same? If it's easy as that to fix this problem.

STOP MAKING EXCUSES FOR DTV RELEASING A PRODUCT THAT WASN'T READY FOR RELEASE.

They just plain screwed up.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really...
> 
> What are you expecting... every bug and every button push to be corrected in one release?
> 
> Why don't we just hold off the release for multiple months so everything can be fixed at once...
> 
> I would rather get incrmental releases in short time frames...
> 
> But as for the First Run / Re-Run issues... There are so many factors with that.
> Garbage In... Garbage Out... Until I have access to the exact same guide data feed... I am going on the notion that that guide data is not the best in the world.
> 
> In fact... Look how the TiVo does... they rely on the First Air Date... If that piece of data is incorrect... boom... Even the beloved TiVo ... has problems.
> Only reason why TiVo does it better right now, is that it has 5 years or so, to refine it processes and put in enough hooks to account for the bad data...
> 
> So unless DirecTV copies TiVo's hooks, which they can't do... they have to develop their own ways to deal with the guide data.
> 
> I have plenty of faith that DirecTV will be able to correct the problems.


Earl,

I understand what you are saying.

However, you have been saying there was a new version coming out for some time now and that new version would be a bug fix. No new features.

From what I've read here, no one seems to be able to tell exactly what bugs were fixed. So if it takes a month or two to release a new version to fix unknown bugs, how long will it take to fix the bugs everyone it *****ing about?

No need to even discuss Tivo here. If Tivo relys on first air date...you know what....it works. Why can't DTV do the same? Sure, if the data is bad that's one thing, but if your programming is bad and isn't fixed, that's a completely different thing.

Everyone has been waiting for a new software release for the R15 and it's here. If no one can really tell what was fixed it wasn't much of a release, was it?


----------



## ISWIZ

If the "increments" are so small no one can discern what they are, it going to be a very long time before any of that very long list is dealt with. I will withhold any further comments until I get the update but I will be back with more once I get the update.


----------



## Igor

I wonder if the smart people could help by properly describing each issue


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> Oh, so Tivo gets the data, makes corrections to it and it works.
> 
> So why ta heck, with all the complaints about this one item can't DTV dedicate a couple of staff members to do the same? If it's easy as that to fix this problem.
> 
> STOP MAKING EXCUSES FOR DTV RELEASING A PRODUCT THAT WASN'T READY FOR RELEASE.
> 
> They just plain screwed up.


How was that an excuse for the R15 having bugs? I was saying that TiVo does extra stuff to the guide data, if thats what DirecTV needs to do to solve this (which honestly I think it's a combination of that and code) then I agree they need to hire some people and get to it. I seriously doubt it's just a couple people though, think about all the guide data thats out there.


----------



## Mavrick

Thinking about this is making my head hurt!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

DJPellegrino said:


> No, I'm not expecting every bug to be fixed...Maintenance releases are for fixing issues starting with some of the biggest. The series recording appears to be a very big issue...and if DTV is monitoring...or has knowledge of this issue...and it has been reported, posted and acknowledged since day 1...then you would think that it would be one of the 1st fixes they worked on and got right. As a maintenance release, I have no expectation of new features or design review or enhancements, just fixes.


I'll be happy if this release makes the box stable. I'd rather have a stable box that is getting fixes then a unstable box getting fixes. As long as they start putting out more updates more often it shouldn't really be a big deal that they didn't fix "xyz" in this release as long as they get to "xyz". All thought a time table and a list of what they will fix, from D*, would be nice.


----------



## ISWIZ

Vitor said:


> I wonder if the smart people could help by properly describing each issue


I think they have: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48180


----------



## Bobman

ISWIZ said:


> I will withhold any further comments until I get the update but I will be back with more once I get the update.


That is what I have been trying to do. I really really like the concept of the R-15, all the menus, guide, picture in the menus, CID, interactive stuff, etc... I prefer the way it operates much more than my DirecTiVo.

However, if it took 2 months to get a bug fix that doesnt fix 1/4-1/2 the things that are wrong I am really starting to wonder when they will get to the substance issues like fixing the SL and to do list limits and other things.


----------



## dutch

I just got off the phone with a DTV rep. He told me to expect a software update in Ohio on the 21st. He said it was to address recording issues with local channels. He said it would fix the series link and individual selected records. I asked about first run issues. He said that if the guide info listed in the info box did not state if it was a re-run or not that the R15 will record it as a first run, so it does sound like it could be guide problem. He said this update does not address this issue. We will see what happens.


----------



## cootminoot

my remote responds very slowly. will the update fix that problem. has it been released in the new york area yet? please bring back the tivo version dvr directv.


----------



## jsmith44

cootminoot said:


> my remote responds very slowly. will the update fix that problem. has it been released in the new york area yet? please bring back the tivo version dvr directv.


I believe the update has fixed the remote's responsiveness. My remote has started responding to commands quickly after the update.

Cheers!


----------



## DTivoFan

jsmith44 said:


> I believe the update has fixed the remote's responsiveness. My remote has started responding to commands quickly after the update.
> 
> Cheers!


That's because the update caused a reboot, and the remote is always more responsive after a reboot.

Just wait a few days.


----------



## Bud33

I'm new to this so I may be all wrong about this but - - - - 
I thought these were called discussion groups, not ***** groups.
I think we can all agree that the R-15 has problems and everyone wants to compare it to their "all powerful" Tivo. My thoughts is this is a new release, not an updated Tivo.
How many of you were around to use and discuss the first Tivo released.. I would bet they also had problems and that those problems were not all fixed in the first few months.


----------



## TrippM

Bud33 said:


> I'm new to this so I may be all wrong about this but - - - -
> I thought these were called discussion groups, not ***** groups.
> I think we can all agree that the R-15 has problems and everyone wants to compare it to their "all powerful" Tivo. My thoughts is this is a new release, not an updated Tivo.
> How many of you were around to use and discuss the first Tivo released.. I would bet they also had problems and that those problems were not all fixed in the first few months.


I think people may be a little more upset with the R15 because DirecTv has touted it as an evolution and in some cases has told people it is better than the DirecTivos's it is replacing. In reality the R15 does not have all of the features of the product it is replacing and that is very frustrating. DirecTv needs to begin fixing the problems immediately or come up with a lower pricing program for all of the R15 "beta testers".


----------



## khajath

Have anyone notice that if you are in local channels, it's more likely to freeze up and crash ?

My R15 was okey for a while, stability was good, problem with missing/partial recording. Lately, it crashes so much that my wife asks if it has to do with the power-supply ??? :grin:


----------



## Mavrick

khajath said:


> Have anyone notice that if you are in local channels, it's more likely to freeze up and crash ?
> 
> My R15 was okey for a while, stability was good, problem with missing/partial recording. Lately, it crashes so much that my wife asks if it has to do with the power-supply ??? :grin:


Now that you mention it I have noticed that mine does seem to lockup more on the local channels.


----------



## matty8199

Put me on the list of people that agree with Earl and think the series recording issues are guide related, and here's why:

- in the guide, go to A&E (channel 265) next Sunday (2/26)...24 should be scheduled
- press info to bring up the information screen, then go to showings and choose that
- if you look at the list that appears there (and they may have fixed this already but I know last night it was like this), it was only showing episodes of 24 that had the SAME SHOW DESCRIPTION as the one that was currently on rather than all episodes - if I check the new episodes that run on FOX each week the same way, it shows each one of them (including ones with different descriptions)

This leads me to believe that if you set up a series recording for 24 on A&E, it would be inherently messed up before it even starts...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I agree that a LOT has to do with the Guide Data... as the rule of GIGO would always apply...

But obviously there is something gonig on when when two parts of the R15 tell you something is set to record (the record icons in the grid, and the individual listing of episodes for shows), but then it is not in the ToDo list...


----------



## DFDureiko

my replacement and obviouisly "refurbished" TiVo's hard drive broke after less than 6 mos.
just last week I went out and got the R15. as we will upgrade to the new HD DVR when it comes out and upgrade the entire house to HD. Might as well get used to the new interface I thought. as all the new DVRs will NOT be TiVo right?
How do I know if it has been upgraded? it said, "no upgrades planned"
How do I "force" an up grade?
I did notice, although I asked for season link to do first run, it was going to record re-runs.
also hate the new remote, the old TiVo remote had bigger more logically organized buttons.
sorta like going from a MAC to windows! )
Dan


----------



## ajseagles3

DFDureiko said:


> I did notice, although I asked for season link to do first run, it was going to record re-runs.


Hahaha. Join the club, man. No one seems to have any idea when D* plans to get this fixed.

It especially sucks with a show like "South Park", which Comedy Central airs roughly 50 times/week or so.


----------



## ISWIZ

Welcome, the newest versions of software are listed in the title of this thread.


----------



## masterwolfe

Also on the Guide Data issue: was looking at the info for some cop-type show, don't recall which one, and under it's info, where it lists the type of show it is, it said (ready for this??) *SPORTS.....*


----------



## Wolffpack

masterwolfe said:


> Also on the Guide Data issue: was looking at the info for some cop-type show, don't recall which one, and under it's info, where it lists the type of show it is, it said (ready for this??) *SPORTS.....*


What show was that?


----------



## cobra2225

never recieved upgrade,ky 02/20/06


----------



## RTShin

New Member here... previously at tivocommunity... swicthed 1 of my DTiVo's to an R15 (and have a 2nd which is still a TiVo)

Has anyone posted a bug regarding the "Keep At Most" functionality.

I like to record the news (NBC Nightly News, for example) and say "Keep 1 Episode". My TiVo keeps one episode of the latest and greatest. The R15, eventhough I say "Keep 1", just keeps piling them up in the folder.

Am I the only one seeing this problem? Any ways to correct this?  

Thanks,

-- RTS

P.S. I'm at 109f


----------



## bjflynn04

I haven't received the 109F update yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

RTShin said:


> New Member here... previously at tivocommunity... swicthed 1 of my DTiVo's to an R15 (and have a 2nd which is still a TiVo)
> 
> Has anyone posted a bug regarding the "Keep At Most" functionality.
> 
> I like to record the news (NBC Nightly News, for example) and say "Keep 1 Episode". My TiVo keeps one episode of the latest and greatest. The R15, eventhough I say "Keep 1", just keeps piling them up in the folder.
> 
> Am I the only one seeing this problem? Any ways to correct this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- RTS
> 
> P.S. I'm at 109f


Do you have it set to keep until I delete or untill room is needed? If you have it on keep until delete maybe that logic is over riding the Keep 1. Did this start before or after the upgrade? You can also try deleting the series link and then add it back but make sure you set it up in the guide using the R button and then go back an make changes to it. Some people have seen better results using the R button twice in the guide rather than using search function to setup the record.


----------



## matty8199

As further evidence that there appears to be no rhyme or reason as to how the R15 populates its to-do list:

I record Boston Public twice every day, at 10am and 3pm. Last night when I went to bed around midnight, neither episode was in the TDL. This morning when I left for work, the 10am episode was there, but not the 3pm episode. I'll be interested to see if they both recorded when I get home tonight...


----------



## Groundhog45

No upgrade yet here in Texas. I tried to get it after noon and again this evening and it still installs 109A. Has anyone been able to get 109f or 10A3 to come through today?


----------



## masterwolfe

Groundhog45 said:


> No upgrade yet here in Texas. I tried to get it after noon and again this evening and it still installs 109A. Has anyone been able to get 109f or 10A3 to come through today?


I haven't tried to force it, here in NW Georgia, but no update last time I looked. That was around 7pm EST.


----------



## Groundhog45

masterwolfe said:


> I haven't tried to force it, here in NW Georgia, but no update last time I looked. That was around 7pm EST.


Well, I went in and tried it a little while ago and it upgraded to 10A3. I guess you just have to hit it at the correct time or wait until it comes through during the night.


----------



## illushinz

New to the forums, everybody rocks!

My upgrade was just the same. Forced the upgrade after a 'red button reset' just to see.

Also, I didn't notice if anybody posted about it, but are your "Past Upgrade" dates off? says my last upgrade (to 10A3) was 7/21/2012 at 4:58a

heh.

~Illushinz~
Central Florida (Orlando locals)
2 R15s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The "upgrade" dates are all out of wack for some reason.


----------



## masterwolfe

Hmm perhaps I'm just asleep still, but........ mine says past upgrade 02/22/2006, but still says 109A. I reset to defaults, and restarted, no change


----------



## Wolffpack

My upgrade date to 10A3 is correct. 02/21/2006 at 2:20 am. Don't know if this would make a difference but the mainboard of my unit has "A2" written on it. Maybe a board version?


----------



## wohlfie

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "upgrade" dates are all out of wack for some reason.


The date for the new 10A3 appears correctly on my unit...Feb 22 - 3:01 AM....


----------



## ajseagles3

My upgrade date is correct and was correct on this box all along, whereas it was July 2012 on the now-replaced box.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Let me clarrify that...

The dates are out of wack... on some systems (including one of mine)


----------



## masterwolfe

OK mine is 103A now, so I guess I am up to date, if I have understood all the assorted threads right  :sure:


----------



## ajseagles3

masterwolfe said:


> OK mine is *103A* now, so I guess I am up to date, if I have understood all the assorted threads right  :sure:


It's 10A3, I'll bet.


----------



## masterwolfe

ajseagles3 said:


> It's 10A3, I'll bet.


:grin: I'll bet you are right, sorry :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

With DirecTV telling me that everyone should be on the 10A3 or 1035 versions... I am going to close this thread.

If you are having problems getting the update.... Please find a corresponding thread, or post in the SOFTWARE UPGRADE 10A3 thread.


----------

